# Anyone near Shawnee KS, that needs a cute girl?



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She is adorable! I wonder if her thunderphobia and "anxiety" are the reason they are getting rid of her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

That sweetie is JUST BEAUTIFUL!!!!

Our Golden Ret., Smooch , has thunder phobia and so does our Sammy, Snobear!

The only thing destructive Smooch might do during storms is she climbs under the bed and STAYS THERE and in order to get out she has to sort of dig her way out and the carpet can get a little damaged.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a pretty dog. I never understand the "we're moving and can't take the dog with us" excuse.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bump for this beautiful Girl!!!


----------

